# Could this be the new little boy?



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/15)

I can just imagine the conversations....

The beautiful girl has a 22mm inner diameter
The beautiful girl leaks if you overfill her
here try this beautiful girl, the flavour is incredible

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MunG (4/6/15)

Bwahaha, really,,, 

That is just off, but i supose if you vape her...


----------



## HPBotha (4/6/15)

I quite like the concave shape - is there a better pic of the atty?


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> I quite like the concave shape - is there a better pic of the atty?


----------



## HPBotha (4/6/15)

DoubleD said:


>


thanks for the closeup ---- but that logo..... what -- is that the main vent? some hairdresser's #5 hairstyle for 1954?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

